# Дексаметазон



## mamatemki (16 Июн 2008)

Здравствуйте! Моей маме в январе сделали операцию по удалению позвоночной грыжи,боль не утихает, хотя повторое МРТ не показало ничего плохого, врач назначил уколы Дексаметазон (т.к. другие препараты не дали улучшения), три дня утром и вечером, сказал, что, если не будет улучшения,возможно идет воспалительный процесс и нужна будет повторная операция.

Что вы думаете по поводу этого препарата, побочные действия и хотелось бы знать мнения тех, кто его использовал. Буду благодарна


----------



## Ell (16 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Дексаметазон*

Желательно изложить более подробно ситуацию, начиная с диагноза и т.д.


----------



## Helen (17 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Дексаметазон*



mamatemki написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Моей маме в январе сделали операцию по удалению позвоночной грыжи,боль не утихает, хотя повторое МРТ не показало ничего плохого, врач назначил уколы Дексаметазон (т.к. другие препараты не дали улучшения), три дня утром и вечером, сказал, что, если не будет улучшения,возможно идет воспалительный процесс и нужна будет повторная операция.
> 
> Что вы думаете по поводу этого препарата, побочные действия и хотелось бы знать мнения тех, кто его использовал. Буду благодарна



Согласна, что информации не достаточно, но если касаться лишь изолированного вопроса по препарату - то его действие и побочные эффекты хорошо известны и изложены в описаниях препарата, и назначенный 3х дневный курс может оказать мощное противовоспалительное действие, а побочные эффекты (язвы, остеопороз и др) развиваются лишь при длительном системном приеме, так что думаю нужно следовать рекомендациям Вашего врача.


----------

